# general room treating



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

im soon going to be moving.i am planning a media room,theater room whatever one wants to call it.anyway would a good place to start be.1 of these in each corner,and 1 of these behind the seated listening position.bear in mind it will be a work in progress,and more treatments added later.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The Tri Traps are fine in the front corners. For the Monsters, you would be much better off with 2. You just simply need the additional surface area to address the size of the waves you're trying to address.

Bryan


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

im planning on 4 of the 244 traps.a single monster mounted horizontally lenghtwise above a sofa.im going to stratle the corners of the room with the 244 traps. this is how i plan to start going to add more later.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That' fine. In my opinion, you'd be better with just 2 of the 244's for the front corners and a 2nd Monster in the rear.

Bryan


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

oh ok thanks i misunderstood you the first time.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

ok have an email confirmation from gik on the panels.2 monsters yay.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

:T


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

Got an email from Christina Stone the panels should ship on the 26th.I am excited can't wait.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

ok just a small update i do have a tracking number.so thay have been picked up and on the way.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Is it Christmas yet? 

Just kidding. Bryan led me down the path of treating my room about 3 years ago. It made a huge difference!


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

hjones4841 said:


> Is it Christmas yet?
> 
> Just kidding. Bryan led me down the path of treating my room about 3 years ago. It made a huge difference!


haha yeah its an early xmas for me.it seems that way anyway.ive read alot on the differences room treating makes.so i decided to try some.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

figuired id add a couple pics


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice. Haven't seen Infinity RS6's for a while. Those were my favs of the reasonably priced speakers in that series from them.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

yes i agree i do enjoy my kappa's.i think i will enjoy them even more soon.my tracking info says they should be here tomorrow.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

well the panels have arrived,and im doing some initial listening.will report back some thoughts after bit.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

first thing i put on is a godsmack concert on dvd.let me just add ive listened to this concert numerous times.ive also listened to it in a couple different rooms on the same equipment.so far my first impressions are.when the first song starts it opens with a strong bass guitar line.the bass notes are defo much more defined,and even sound a bit deeper.on the song serenity i immediately noticed the sound of the tom tom's.they sounded much different and more pronounced.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

ok i have 1 244 trap in the front corners behind the speakers.got one monster in the back corner,and the other monster mounted above the seated listening area.


----------

